# Panmure  Golf Club



## Dodger (Oct 3, 2009)

Lucky enough to have played here yesterday morning for a grand sum of Â£25 with fellow forumers IM02,Dano and Boomer.

We were also lucky enough to have a day that although overcast,stayed dry and hadn't a breath of wind!

Firstly we need to get this out of the way...this is NOT a links course,heathland yes but not links!It has the pot bunkers of a traditional links but the grass is soft,springy and not links like and the fact that there is heather and trees abound for me put it in the heathland catagory.

On to the course...we played from the Medal tees which measure the course at 6360 Par 70.The opening hole is a gentle par 4 of 300 yards with OOB down the right and a few fairway bunkers to negotiate,it is that gentle 3 bogeys and 1 par was managed .The next 3 are all pretty similar design,a pretty short par 5 and 2 400 yard Par 4's all again with OOB right.

I would say that it is after the 4th the course starts to get going.The 5th is a cracking 145 yard Par 3 with a green perched up and the green itself having some wicked contours (see 3 jab!).The 6th Hole is S.I.1 and is reputed to be Hogan's favourite a tight 400 yard Par 4 were the green appears to be perched high on a hilltop and gorse through the back! 

The only poor hole on the front 9 is the 8th a 360 yard Par 4 where you drive blind and then the shot to the green is obscured by 2 huge dune like hillocks that serve no purpose at all in enhancing the design of the hole.....totally ridiculous,chop the hills in half and let the golfer see the top half of the pin at least!!(dreadful hole and I birdied it) .The front 9 ends with another superb Par 3 of 180 to another highly guarded green.

The back 9 continues in the same frame as the front with hole 12 a 370 yard Par 4 played over the Buddon Burn to another highly guarded raised green ,hole 14 a 535 Par 5 with OOB right and plenty fairway bunkers to thread past and a green tucked slightly hidden around the left hand dogleg behind trees and the monster 235 yard Par 3 15th played to a green surounded by sand being the pick of the bunch.

The only other poor hole on the course sadly comes at the 18th which is a 402 yard par 4 with OOB right again,this for me was one of only two holes that just didn't sit right with the rest,maybe a few more fairway bunkers off the tee would help what is a bland final hole.(I also birdied this...what does that say about my golf??!!) 

All in all Panmure is a cracking track which was in great nick with the greens being up there with anything I have putted on this season,the course isn't the longest by todays standards but it was playing long enough with not a great deal of run from the springy soft heathland turf.

Oh and IM02 and I cuffed the old fellas 4&3 so a good day was had all round!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2009)

I played 36 at Panmure some years ago now and remember it as being a good track, but the opening couple of holes, and as you say the last were a bit disappointing. 
I intend to get the lads up to Scotland for a week at sometime in the future and play some of the best courses we played during our visits..unfortunately, as nice as it was, Panmure wouldn't be on the itinerary.

Scotscraig....yes!!
Pitlochry....yes!!
Blairgowrie Rosemount...yes!!
Carnoustie....yes!!
Lundin Links...yes!!
Alyth...yes (just for a cheap day out and the memories).

What a weeks golf that would be.


----------



## NeilBennett (Oct 3, 2009)

I am really very impressed by this post. Your blog is very informative, this is completely mind-blowing.


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 4, 2009)

Have played many of the courses around Dundee over the years.


Also like 
Edzil
Kirrimuir
Forfar
and now have a few games around Piper Dam.
all good courses.


----------

